# GMO salmon already selling in Canada



## atomicsmoke (Aug 10, 2017)

I heard about GMO salmon being approved for sale in Canada last year. But i didn't know it hit the shelves already.
At least Costco is not stocking it (for now). Time to move to the west coast.
https://www.google.ca/amp/s/www.the...n-consumed-in-canada-so-far-company-says.html


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 10, 2017)

Guess y'all are safety testing it for the American market.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...JJ


----------



## atomicsmoke (Aug 10, 2017)

Indeed...it's been frankenized by a US company...they couldn't get past some labeling challenges so they found suckers here.


----------

